# First time process CMYK print



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

So I need some input here. I know the colors are off but this was a first ever attempt for me. I will be adjusting the C and M channels down quite a bit. I also learned that registration is top of the list for this kind of print because without it nothing else you do matters. and yes the registration is off a bit.

Anyway all positive and negative input is requested and welcomed.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

For the "less than desirable" conditions, I think it still came out ok.
I definitely think you're on the right track, and you know what to do to fix it.
Good Job.

Ann


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I forgot to add I printed the positives on elcheapo film also. the next go around will be my good film.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks good for a first attempt. It's not an easy process.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you I am in the process of setting it up again with some adjustments.

I do have a question for those with the skills. 
Once I find the settings that print this picture almost flawlessly will those settings be the ones that work for all future cmyk prints?


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Fred for the great input and education. I will try a human next to see just how close or far I am with my current settings. I will also use the transfer button in my print dialogue box. 

Once again thank you for the tips!


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

honestly... it's not that bad...

it doesn't match the photo exactly... but that frog is damn near NEON colored (I would think that photo would be hard to replicate regardless)

definitely back off that magenta and cyan a bit...


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Not shabby! What specs did you use for the print, mesh count, lpi, etc.? What ink company did you use? 

We use True Tone CMYK Union with great success.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

How do you decrease some of the channels? Do you just drop the DPI? or LPI?


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> How do you decrease some of the channels? Do you just drop the DPI? or LPI?


what i would do is as follows:

select the channel

select all > copy

paste into a new document (grayscale)

fill with 20% white (or however much % lighter you think it should be)

select all > copy

paste back into the original document's proper channel

(just try it, you'll see the difference after you do it)


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, I think I now understand the concept a bit better.

So you're saying the function can be simply clicked on the print dialog of a specific channel and reduce it? 

So if I were printing CMYK, and the photo halftone separation has a lot of Cyan coming through, then would I reduce just the Cyan screen? 

Is there a way to gauge that before you test print an actual t-shirt? I assume it's sort of a guesstimation.  ?

I just bought some True-Tone Union CMYK inks for will call that i'm picking up tommorow morning, I also need to pick up more 350 mesh screens, and then I have a job of 100 White T-Shirts with 4 color process to print. LOL this is the first time I'd be printing 4 color also. :Crosses fingers:


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

yes, it's a froggy.... good job, man... not an easy process but you got it right the first time.
i love to see more results from your other tests...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think you did a great job for your first try  Dont forget to post the pics of the four color after your done. Good job


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

ImageIt said:


> Using the 20% technique is like shoving pillows in front of the speaker to control the levels. While it will reduce volume, it hurts the fidelity.
> 
> fred


i stand corrected... sorry

so what are people who don't use a RIP supposed to do?


----------



## jezhangun (May 31, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Is there a way to gauge that before you test print an actual t-shirt? I assume it's sort of a guesstimation.  ?
> 
> I just bought some True-Tone Union CMYK inks for will call that i'm picking up tommorow morning, I also need to pick up more 350 mesh screens, and then I have a job of 100 White T-Shirts with 4 color process to print. LOL this is the first time I'd be printing 4 color also. :Crosses fingers:


 
go to union inks website and download the "magic numbers" and follow the directions on the installation .....it will do all the color balance for you based on the tru-tone color densities ....all you have to do is print it out and set it up ......I have printed process for years for very large companies and this makes things so easy (too bad they have this back in the day)


----------



## jezhangun (May 31, 2008)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> i stand corrected... sorry
> 
> so what are people who don't use a RIP supposed to do?


thats a tough one....you may be able to go in photoshop...(make sure your image size is descent I use 300ppi)mode>cmyk....layers>flatten image...go to channels>split channels...
on each channel go to image>mode>bitmap>pattern>halftone...set your numbers angles and frequencies and print....I've never done process this way but have done some halftone art this way to email to printers without rip....they said it worked on their end, but I didn't see it...

someone else may have a better way


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

jezhangun said:


> thats a tough one....you may be able to go in photoshop...(make sure your image size is descent I use 300ppi)mode>cmyk....layers>flatten image...go to channels>split channels...
> on each channel go to image>mode>bitmap>pattern>halftone...set your numbers angles and frequencies and print....I've never done process this way but have done some halftone art this way to email to printers without rip....they said it worked on their end, but I didn't see it...
> 
> someone else may have a better way


thanks for the answer, that's how i have been doing it so far without any problems

I just make my tones in photoshop and they print fine

but that guy said he changes his frequency, etc. in the print settings whereas an inkjet doesn't have those options

this is probably why the fill 20% or whatever works for me unlike those who use RIP software


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

INKSCREENS said:


> Not shabby! What specs did you use for the print, mesh count, lpi, etc.? What ink company did you use?
> 
> We use True Tone CMYK Union with great success.


 
I used a 305 mesh with if I remeber right( I have it written down in the shop) 45lpi. I ended up reducing the c channel by 20% and the m channel by 30% to bring the print closer to the photos colors. I am using international coatings and plugged their specs into photoshop and then let my rip program do my separations for me. I will take a pic of the second run in a bit so you can see the difference. 

Even though the first one was not photo acurate I kinda like the vivid colors a bit better.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are the second run pics.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

Matto said:


> Here are the second run pics.


i no see no pics...


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

oops no pic, image was too big.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Um yeah I will try that again. compression sucks!


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

wow, thats great... you matched it up really good

awesome work


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

wow.... i think you already got it. that's very very close.
write down the formula and get more process print jobs....well done!


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

To get the exact match I would have to calibrate my monitor,printer and software. I have already looked at calibrating software and it is beyond my means right now. I will have to settle for hack at this point. I still need to go print a human face, that is where it will get technical but im sure I can hack my way through that too 

thank you for your comments Fred you are a wealth of knowlege for myself and others.


----------

